# an Chris King Hinterradnabenfahrer



## gonzo_trial (15. März 2002)

So ich hab da mal was in englischen Foren gelesen, das man irgendwas am Freilauf ändern sollte!?
Fett entfernen oder spezielles Fett oder Öl?

Hab die Nabe ebend bekommen. freu mich riesig.
Schade das die sooooo leise ist
Gebtmal bitte tips

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## T.R. (15. März 2002)

der Freilauf sollte nur mit dem speziellen, hauseigenen Fett gefettet werden oder geölt. Zu zähes Fett setzt die Funktion des Freilaufes außer Kraft. Wenn Du mit der Nabe fährst, ist sie übrigens nicht gerade leise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (15. März 2002)

Hm da sich der Fun Trialer nich traut oder warum auch immer er hier nich Postet.

Wie siehts aus mit Rohloföl? kann das da rein?
Des isn bissel dickflüssiger!

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2002)

Hm kann mir euchnocheiner sagen wie ich da drannkomme wo ich fett entfernen muß?
brauch ich da spezialwerkzeug?
Irgendwas steht da in englisch in der Beschreibung. Ich dacht ja eigentlich immer des geht komplett ohne spezialwerkzeug...

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (16. März 2002)

Ich hoffe mal für dich, dass du net dieses Werkzeug dafür brauchst. Das ist nämlich verdammt teuer. Siehe C.K. Website.


----------



## T.R. (16. März 2002)

brauchst Du kein Spezialwerkzeug, es reichen zwei 5er Inbus Schlüssel. Einfach die Inbusschrauben aufdrehen, dann die Kappen abnehmen und schon ist der Ringdrive freigelegt, da kannst Du dann das Fett herauskratzen und das Öl einführen, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß. Wenn Du viel fährst wird die Nabe übrigens von selber lauter, aber ich verstehe das mit der superlauten Nabe eh nicht .


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2002)

Nuja liegt am trialen. fett muß raus weil ja wie gesagt Marko auch geschrieben hat, das die dann nich so offt durchrutscht. oder garnicht.
Hab gelesen das wenn ne ChrisKing der Freilauf durchrutscht des ganz extrem sein soll. also wenn dann richtig quasi. Und sowas is mind. genausoschlimm wie wenn ne Kette beim Trial reißt.
Quasi ala:

Pedale inne Schienbeine. Kniescheibe am vorbau gerammelt. Handgelenke gebrochen. Auf kopf aus 2 Meter höhe gefalllen ... 

Und das wollmer ja nich.

und laut find ich bei Trial gut da man nich immer Rollt sonern immer dazwischen kurz Rollen, Stehel Rollen Stehen ....

Da kommt das viel krasser.

Danke für die antworten
Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2002)

Also ich fahr die King Naben nun schon fast 4 Jahre im MTB. Auf deren Website www.chrisking.com kann man schön Videos mit Montagedemos runterladen. Und technische Infos ebenso. Hab mir mal nen Liter synthetisches Motoröl gekauft, damit wird 1x im Jahr der Ringdrive neu geschmiert. Altes Öl mit saugfähigem Tuch raustupfen und mit dem ins Öl getauchten Finger neues reinbringen. Darf eh nicht zuviel rein. Mit dem Liter komm ich glaub ich 500 Jahre aus...Naja, das Auto freut sich auch mal.
Schön zum trialen ist ja bei der King der sehr fein geteilte Freilauf, so daß man beim Antritt nicht erst ein paar Grad ins Leere tritt. Nur mir wären die doch etwas zu schade für den harten Einsatz. Auch der Freilaufkörper, wenn er aus Alu ist, bekommt recht schnell tiefe Macken vom Ritzelpaket. Die sollen zwar nicht so tragisch sein, man kann aber schon Probleme beim Abziehen der Kassette bekommen.
Meine macht derzeit garkeine Geräusche mehr. Anfangs gabs auch das feine Sirren, so als ob man mit dem Finger über einen Kamm fährt.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. März 2002)

Jo wegen der feinen Freilaufverzahnung und weils einfach die beste nabe fürs Trial ist.
Für Cross COuntry ... würd ich Tune nehmen.
aber die CK is fürs Trial nich zu schade!
Geht ja nich kaputt.

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2002)

Boah
jetz hab ich die Nabe geöffnet, das fett rausgewischt und das Rohlofföl reingetropft. nun macht die Nabe fast keine geräusche mehr 

Ich glaub des Rohlofföl is zu dickflüssig. das is ja so wie das originale Fett. das is jetz wie honig bei den Temperaturen.
ich werd wohl dochmal des FInish line probieren denk ich besser wirds sein, nich das die jetz durchrutscht.

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (24. März 2002)

Das Finish Line hat den Vorteil, dass es net so Temperaturfühlig ist, wie andere? Mach die Nabe net, durch deine Experimente kaputt! Dann gib sie lieber gleich mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2002)

Jo ich werd jetz Federgabelöl Viskosität 2,5 Probieren mal sehn 
Ich will das die rattert
was is denn mit ohne Öl  ?

Oder nur ganz wenig. Vieleicht hab ich auhc shcon zuviel reingemacht und deshal is die so leise!?

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2002)

So oki Öl wieder rausgewischt und nen paar Tropfen Federgabelöl W2,5 
jetz isses schön laut naja ich glaub nich lauter als mit dem original Fett.

Ich hoff, da is jetz nich zuwenig drinne.

Aber das is schon gut das öl. Was für meine Magura gut is muß auch für die CK langen.


Bye
Ronny


----------



## Kölner (25. März 2002)

Moin!

Wollte mir eigentlich en chris king freilauf an mein 221 x-lite dranfrickeln aber was ich da von dem werten Herrn Gonzo_Trial höre, is ja nich so aufheiternd! Kann das denn noch einer bestätigen, daß die Dinger WENN sie durchrasten en Kettenriss simulieren?
Und kann mir mal jemand eine grobe Statistik geben, wie oft der chris king pro Fahrstunde durchschnittlich druchrastet?!

Würd mir ma super weiterhelfen!



Klaas


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. März 2002)

Hi also in den englischen Foren wird das so beschreiben, das wenn die CK durchrutscht man unweigerlich über den Lenker geht. Soviel ich weiß, passiert solchetwas extrem selten vor.

Wenn man die Nabe auseinanderbaut, sieht man, das durch die Trittkraft die Verzahnungen aneinander gedrückt werden.
So also rutscht die bei Trackstand... eher durch als bei Gaps ...

Ich glaub die würd nur richtig durchrutschen, wenn da zu dickflüssiges Ol/fett drinne is oder ebend dreckig!

Nich um sonst möcht jeder ne Chris King Hinterradnabe haben!?

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Kölner (25. März 2002)

erklär mir mal, was Trackstand bedeutet!
Wo soll der Freilauf sonst durchrutschen als bei gabs?


----------



## ChrisKing (25. März 2002)

Trackstand: im Stand balancieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (16. April 2002)

@gonzo_trial



sach ma sons is aber alles in ordnung wozu willste die noch lauter-poserscheiß-die hat so schon geilen sound!

rumpfuschen und dann wundern warums kaputt geht!


mann mann ihr trialer seid ein volk


----------



## Ray (16. April 2002)

Boah wie ich diesen Hügi Freilaf hasse dieses laute ekelhafte klicken oder die Ringlé Naben ebenso laut da wird einem ja der Ohrenschmalz ranzig


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2002)

Sagmal  lebaron wat bistn du fürn Prollet?

Es geht nich unbedingt ums geräusch sonder das des Fett Stört!
Wenn du kappiert hast wie die Nabe funktioniert wüßtest du das Öl besser ist als Fett! Und in der Beschreibung wird das ja auch empfohlen!

Und außerdem. Ich hab noch nie irgendwas an meinen Bikes kaputtgebastelt!! Ich kenn aber solche leute. des sind meist Downhiller und Dirter...

So und ihr andern schreibt mir bitte mal wie man hier im Forum solche Subjekte ignorieren kann!?

Ronny


----------



## lebaron (17. April 2002)

subjekte-danke schön - naja wenigstens haste mir schon nen namen gegeben!

ich wollte dich ja nicht angreifen-ich bin halt nur der meinung-warum sollte man versuchen etwas, dass ohnehin perfekt funktioniert(wie alle king teile)versuchen zu tunen??????


sollteste mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## moth (17. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kölner _
> *Kann das denn noch einer bestätigen, daß die Dinger WENN sie durchrasten en Kettenriss simulieren?*




also da du ja 20" fährst frage ich mich, ob du noch nie nen freilauf gefetzt hast... weil wenn doch, dann weißte wie sich das anfühlt, wenn son ding durchrutscht - AUA!

hab nämlich letztes jah 5 freiläufe gefetzt, die dinger halten mir einfach nich stand 

MFG moth


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. April 2002)

ha ich hab nur eine Woche gebraucht!


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. April 2002)

In den englischen Foren liest man immer das die Chris King mit Fett ab und an durchrutscht oder zumindest ist es warscheinlicher als mit Öl!

@ lebaron: Tschuldige wenn ich dich da jetzt angegriffen hab!!! Ich bin normal nicht so aber hab das wohl falsch aufgegriffen!!!
Aber es geht um meine Sicherheit!!! Um meine Schienbeine auf die meine Pedale Hunger haben! 

Gruß
Ronny


----------

